# Begginner weight lifter, trying to get it right !



## SAM302 (Dec 3, 2013)

hello? I am sort of new to the weight lifting game and have question? i would like to know why is that when i came from curling 50 to 80 pounds of plates on a barbell, it was not the hardest thing to do. Now i am at 90 pounds, but as i stack more plates on it feels like its becoming too hard to go from 90 to 100 pounds?? it feels like the closer i am getting to 100 pounds the harder it is to curl, and it makes me want to put it down! i thought being able to master that would come natural! So is there something that i am not doing correctly? thanks!

my body type is skinny arms chubby belly, and i don't have muscular arms or body.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2013)

heavy weight dont matter for u right now learn how to diet and how to workout properly.Use weight u can handle with good form first.Everything else comes with time...o ya stay away from steroids there no good for u


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Progressive overload may not be the best method for your natural progression.

World class strength can only be achieved by varying your techniques.  Maximum effort days will develop absolute strength.  Dynamic days (using submaximal loads with maximum acceleration) will develop a rapid rate of force development.  The repetition method will encourage general physical strength for sport endurance, and increase volume to build muscle.  Ballistic lifting will increase reversal and starting strength.  

Using varied methods will ensure less plateauing and more growing--that shit rhymes, it has to be right.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

Golf is always an option


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Golf is always an option



We talking Wii Golf? Golden Tee?  Or...gulp...real golf?  I don't like to perspire.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

joliver said:


> We talking Wii Golf? Golden Tee?  Or...gulp...real golf?  I don't like to perspire.



In the order you put would be a wise idea..don't wanna dive right in!


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 3, 2013)

ok, so doing different strength training like pushups and using smith machines and free weights will help level up faster ?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> ok, so doing different strength training like pushups and using smith machines and free weights will help level up faster ?



I would obviously prioritize compound free weight exercises above isolation exercises.  Free weights are preferable to machines.  But they all have a place in your routine.  You'll be leveling up like...uh....um....Halo?  Is that an appropriate level up simile?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 3, 2013)

Balance is important too. Handstands and cartwheels will help you with that..


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Balance is important too. Handstands and cartwheels will help you with that..



Make that sh*t a sticky.  Right now...


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 3, 2013)

really, i haven't done cartwheels in like a decade lol but thanks i didn't know that !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2013)

man the gym takes years to learn and get results .take your time and enjoy the ride


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah, and i also am trying to avoid damage that will come up when i am older


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> yeah, and i also am trying to avoid damage that will come up when i am older



Good form and no overtraining.  That should be about half of that battle...


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 3, 2013)

are those dead lifts supposed to be done with heavy plates?


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 3, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> are those dead lifts supposed to be done with heavy plates?



Da Fuq is a "heavy plate"?....seesh. Well, you said it yourself, you don't have muscular arms or body so cut out the goddamn curls. I lifted for 3years before doing any bicep or tricep isolation work and my arms grew just fine. Everyone has given you good advice (minus cartwheels), but let me reiterate - Start With The Basics

Use basic compound barbell movements -> Bench press, Overhead press, Bent-over rows, Squats, Dead-lifts
--> This is the easiest way to setup a 5 day split. Start with 1 main lift & 1 supplemental lift

#1 - Do those for 2 months with light weight and get your form down
#2 - Use bodyweight exercises for supplemental lifts 
#3 - Bump the weight up gradually, switching between 4 working sets of 8reps and 5 working sets of 4reps
#4 - Deload for a week once you stall on a lift for 2 weeks in a row

A simple beginner plan -> 5 day split, ~45min workout
Wrkout 1- Bench Press & Close Grip Bench
Wrkout 2- Bent-Over Rows & Pull-ups
Wrkout 3- Squats & Leg Press & Lounges
Wrkout 4- Over-Head Press & Dips
Wrkout 5- Deadlifts & SLDL & Cleans 


Lastly the most important thing is to eat clean. Since you are not muscular and you're chubby you need to gain muscle and lose fat. Your first step should be to eat as healthy as possible and not worry about the total calories (don't starve yourself and don't force feed). Just stick to the nutritional basics--> unlimited fruits and veggies, quality protein (chicken breast, lean beef, fish, eggs), quality fats (basically all nuts, olives, and avocados), and lastly sweet potatoes, oats, and/or brown rice for complex carbs.

This is as basic as it gets and is a good starting place for just about everyone


----------



## Azog (Dec 3, 2013)

Just don't ego lift. You would shit yourself if you saw how much more some little dudes "lift" than I do. Pushing weight around is not weight BBing is about. I lift some sissy ass weights sometimes, but I am bigger and leaner than nearly everyone that steps foot into my McGym.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 3, 2013)

Azog said:


> Just don't ego lift. You would shit yourself if you saw how much more some little dudes "lift" than I do. Pushing weight around is not weight BBing is about. I lift some sissy ass weights sometimes, but I am bigger and leaner than nearly everyone that steps foot into my McGym.



and I can attest to this


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks TheLupinator, and when i said heavy plates i was talk about barbel plates. i was asking if death lifts are supposed to be done with light weights or heavy. but anyways my weight is about 233 pounds and my BMI is 33.8 i think, and i see you mentioned pull ups. lol how will i do those with all this 200 pounds of heavy fat??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> thanks TheLupinator, and when i said heavy plates i was talk about barbel plates. i was asking if death lifts are supposed to be done with light weights or heavy. but anyways my weight is about 233 pounds and my BMI is 33.8 i think, and i see you mentioned pull ups. lol how will i do those with all this 200 pounds of heavy fat??



do what ever weight u can handle with good form.Diet and get that fat off of u.As far as pull ups there not easy to do.Do as many as u can if u can do 1 do it.next week try 2


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 6, 2013)

should i use some creatine ? are there natural creatine?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Creatine monohydrate is one of the most well researched and efficacious OTC supplements out there.


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 8, 2013)

wow these push ups are making me tired lol i feel like going to sleep


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 8, 2013)

Man I need to store this info somewhere so I can cut and copy .. 

First congratulations on picking up the science of Iron! There is nothing on earth besides pussy that is better (not even golf) maybe cigars 

Save yourself a lot of wasted time and frustration not growing and failing by picking up a simple program like TheLupinator wrote out for you above. Trying to grow without the know will get you no where fast. I promise you can become everything you want to be if you just stick to the program

This is the program that I used as a beginner and it works great! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAuARgqS6aQ follow it to a T and you will grow

Diet is super important count your macros www.myfitpal.com will help you out with that 

Supplements are either harmful to you or saw dust very few are effective 

Must haves for me are Fish oil, Flax seed oil, Vitamin D 5000iu , 

Maybes Glucosimine Chondroitin w/msm, Whey Protien (only after work outs no meal replacements) in my op., Bcaa's 


Work hard and stick to a good program you will be where you want in no time 

good luck


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 8, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> thanks TheLupinator, and when i said heavy plates i was talk about barbel plates. i was asking if death lifts are supposed to be done with light weights or heavy. but anyways my weight is about 233 pounds and my BMI is 33.8 i think, and i see you mentioned pull ups. lol how will i do those with all this 200 pounds of heavy fat??



Some gyms have pull up assistance machines look for it . If not that then see if they have bands they look like giant rubber bands ask a trainer how to use them. 

If there are none of the above then hang . Grab the bar and pull yourself up once and hold it as long as you can for 3 or 4 sets. if you cant pull yourself up once find something to get you up there like a box and then hang in the pull up position as long as you can for sets

Again you need a program for novice lifters the loops is good or check out the one I linked to you. Then learn the lifts there is so much content to teach you proper form on youtube  search strength camp on you tube then search the channel for the lift you are looking to learn there is a tutorial for every lift you need to learn on there

I dont care if you death lift the bar if thats all you can do as long as your death lifting


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...fe-ex-wife-sis-friend-etc?p=143785#post143785


SAM302 said:


> are those dead lifts supposed to be done with heavy plates?



id start with your body weight....if thats too much lower the weight.  
i switch from PL to BB ...because my body gets used to routines quickly with no gain. PL has deff helped


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 10, 2013)

ok TheLupinator i started the routine and the bench press for 4 sets of 8 reps was manageable, but doing the close grip bench after was too straining. my arms dont feel sore but they feel strained so should i do the bench press on one Monday and then the close grip bench the other Monday??


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 10, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> ok TheLupinator i started the routine and the bench press for 4 sets of 8 reps was manageable, but doing the close grip bench after was too straining. my arms dont feel sore but they feel strained so should i do the bench press on one Monday and then the close grip bench the other Monday??



Well you don't have to do the same weight for close-grip as you did bench press, you can and should lower the weight. And I was just giving you a very simple workout plan with some of the most beneficials lifts, but there are 100 different workouts involving the basic barbell lifts. The key is that you stick with it and push yourself. So if you don't like doing close-grip with bench press try doing dips with bench and throw close-grips with over-head presses. A workout that you enjoy is one that you will stick with so keep that in mind. And as Bundy said use weight where you can develop proper form, that's most important when starting out. Once your form is down then yes the deadlift is generally your strongest lift, those and squats.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Dec 10, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> ok TheLupinator i started the routine and the bench press for 4 sets of 8 reps was manageable, but doing the close grip bench after was too straining. my arms dont feel sore but they feel strained so should i do the bench press on one Monday and then the close grip bench the other Monday??



This might be my bitchy shoulder talking but it seems like you need to just focus on getting the technique right and not worry as much if you're lifting heavy enough.

There is no such thing as too light if your form is not impeccable IMO. Especially with something like curls if you lift too heavy then your bicep workout can become a front deltoid workout instead.

This is decent: (notice the arched back and tracking of the bar)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEF0bv2FW94&t=42s

And bent over row is great as well...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCg1YxMt3oY&t=50s


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks !!


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 12, 2013)

it feels like working your legs gives you more power to lift weights with your arms!


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 27, 2013)

OK something is not right but i don't know what it is.. i work out (different muscles) Monday through Friday, and my form with lifting is better now but i hit the gym after 5 days yesterday. and i found out not only was i Not able to stack more weight for my bench press but i almost had to take off some weight that i could  bench press just 5 days ago!! that was weird disappointing , anyone know what it could be ??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Chances are it's either diet, training, or recovery related. 

How's your diet look? How's your training progression looking on the bench press and other lifts currently and for the last several weeks?


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 27, 2013)

my diet is some times i eat sweets and hamburger helper fast food, and a mixture of good foods also like vegetables ! i have not bought protein bars or shakes would that be a good idea ? when i was working out before the 5 days it felt like that same weight was getting easier to handle !!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 27, 2013)

SAM302 said:


> my diet is some times i eat sweets and hamburger helper fast food, and a mixture of good foods also like vegetables ! i have not bought protein bars or shakes would that be a good idea ? when i was working out before the 5 days it felt like that same weight was getting easier to handle !!



As to your diet, are you getting enough protein? Have you been consistently gaining weight? Losing weight? Plateau? 

Training: have you been increasing weight on bench press recently or plateau? What about other lifts? 

How's your sleep and stress levels? Those can impact strength and recover also


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 27, 2013)

Diets ****ed bro drop fast food from your vocabulary . Ur cheat meals should still be some what clean here's some examples. home made burgers tacos and grilled chicken parm. This way u control the quality of meat and ingredients . Not saying u can't do fat burgers and pizza just get to where u want to be first then add them back in. Show discipline to yourself first prove something .... I'll be back w the training issue I think I know what's wrong there too.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 27, 2013)

As far as training you are supposed to fail it happens to all of us no matter what level . However as a novice you should definitely stick to a program! I believe I pointed out a you tube video that explains a very good 5x5 program using progressive overload. So if u were using it you wouldn't have this question bc when you fail the program dictates using proven methods to restructure the weights on your lifts so you build up mental and physical strength and progress. We're not telling u to follow a novice program for fun it's bc it's the ezest quickest way to the next step . Keep dicking around if u want it will lead to no where until u find a good program and stick to it 

Good luck


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 28, 2013)

i have only been at it for a month and i have not gained any weight and putting on more weight on the barbel like 5 or 10 pounds on each side for bench press still feels to heavy. with other things like squats  i added a 10 pound weight on each side of barbel and it feels great  like i am progressing.. and i just got some protein stuff today so ill see how that does!


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 28, 2013)

i forgot to say that i did go by the  beginner routine that  TheLupinator put up it seems like an effective routine. i looked at youtube on how to do correct form and i got it right, but there is something i did during the 5 days off. i forgot to say that i practiced doing push ups 15 sets of 5 reps, push ups for people who don't work well with them. so i am starting to get used to it but do you think the push ups could have had en effect on my weight lifting backfire?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 28, 2013)

Yah maybe u could have burned out doing pushup. look up progressive overload it's a effective way 4 adding weight I am no expert but how I used it was as followed say I lifted 135 BP on week 1 I'd stay at that weight all week doing 5 reps 5 sets ... week 2 I'd add 5 lbs yes 2.5lbs per side and repeat this each week until I stalled say at 145 meaning I could not complete the 5x5 at some point I then the next week would decrease the weight by 5% a round number if u can't match the weight exactly would be 140 then begin the process again. u will find that u won't stall at the same points often making gains even when u reset. Check out the link I posted the first time I chimed in bud it explains it better it's worth the watch 

good luck


----------



## SAM302 (Dec 30, 2013)

yea i think that might be right because today i did some bent over rolls 5 more reps than last time and it feels like the weight is getting lighter. but i did i barbel curl test.. and i could not lift it or bench press, my muscles were begging for mercy! but its been over 5 days and the muscles is still burnt out.. would you agree that i am too fat for push ups if it has an effect like that?


----------

